# North Cornwall Hunt Boxing Day Meet



## Bella3puff (27 December 2011)

Had a great day following the North Cornwall at Camelford meet while on holiday / visiting relatives. Some photos below...

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150443883157385.355645.108829612384&type=1

Was anyone from here also following yesterday? Really different country compared to our local hunt the Atherstone!!


----------



## Dizzyblonde99 (27 December 2011)

great photos  Had been hopeing to go but wasn't able to will hopefully next week though.


----------



## Cluny (30 December 2011)

We live up on the edge of Bodmin Moor and see the hunt regularly from our fields, one day when we have suitable horses we hope to join In!

Some lovely pics, recognise Crowdy Reservoir in the background, along with Brown Willy and Davidstow Forest.


----------

